# Be sick but I thought it was funny



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

The body of Mark Speight
the Childrens presenter has been found
police are looking at the bigger picture
of his death

Sent in by Amy 11 from Reading


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## benzal20 (Apr 18, 2008)

I heard his suicide note had been made using some loo roll centres and some sticky back plastic.


----------



## sallyxi (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it funny? How do you decide funny things?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Not that funny, but i like it coz its cruel... :twisted:


----------

